# Bow suggestion



## that_guy00 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am a first time user for bow hunting 

What is a good decent hunting bow to buy for deer 

Also if you have anything for sale I am interested. 

I am left handed.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

So many good choices to choose from. Best thing for beginners and find a good bow shop and just try out as many bows as possible. Then see what is in your budget. Bow hunting is not cheap but it's a blast.

Here is a good guide to read, gives you an introduction
http://www.huntersfriend.com/compound_bow_selection_guide.html


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

PSE Brute x is the best bow for the money. I love mine!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Please remember that not every bow, will be good for every hunter. You need to make sure the used bow you get will be at your draw length, and a weight you can handle.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Chunky said:


> Please remember that not every bow, will be good for every hunter. You need to make sure the used bow you get will be at your draw length, and a weight you can handle.


Great advice. Shoot a bunch at a true archery store and not a big box store. Get the best you can afford. It can and will get expensive.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing your left eyed also???....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Go to an archery shop and check them out and ask advice.

If you don't want to do that and just buy blind which is not recommended then check the classifieds here.

We don't sell or buy in any other forum.

TH


----------

